# What breed is this?



## Animals45

Kind of curious to know what breed my other bird is and possibly gender, about 7 weeks thanks!


----------



## Animals45

Picture accidentally loaded twice


----------



## TawnyFeathers

I want to say pullet but the large feet are telling me otherwise, can’t quite be sure on the breed but so far I’m reading perhaps Rhode Island Red, someone else may thing otherwise though


----------



## AndGravy

Too young to accurately sex. Post updated pics at 6 weeks. I don't see anything screaming cockerel though.

If it has a single comb, it looks like a RIR. Where did it come from?


----------



## robin416

I saw that rich mahogany color and thought what a stunning bird with the white. But if it's an RIR it won't have the white. Correct? What color are RIR peeps?


----------



## Animals45

AndGravy said:


> Too young to accurately sex. Post updated pics at 6 weeks. I don't see anything screaming cockerel though.
> 
> If it has a single comb, it looks like a RIR. Where did it come from?


Okay, I thought for sure maybe cock. Yes it does have a single comb. I got it from Atwoods, it's something similar to TSC.
I thought the breed was possibly a Cornish because of the long legs and when you pick it up it feels like a big meat bird.


----------



## Animals45

TawnyFeathers said:


> I want to say pullet but the large feet are telling me otherwise, can’t quite be sure on the breed but so far I’m reading perhaps Rhode Island Red, someone else may thing otherwise though


Okay, I'm still finding it hard to believe it's a RIR.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> I saw that rich mahogany color and thought what a stunning bird with the white. But if it's an RIR it won't have the white. Correct? What color are RIR peeps?


Okay, thank you! Not the slightest idea.


----------



## Animals45

I'm thinking a Red Ranger Cornish.


----------



## robin416

I'm not seeing Cornish. Peep really needs to grow into its feathers more for anyone to know what might be there.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> I'm not seeing Cornish. Peep really needs to grow into its feathers more for anyone to know what might be there.


Ok, Thanks! I can take some pics right now if you like!


----------



## Animals45




----------



## Animals45




----------



## Animals45

pics


----------



## robin416

This peep is going to be a mystery until it grows some. 

Those legs though. Someone taught me years ago that thick legs are usually a cockerel. I think Tawney mentioned the feet. Pretty close there.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> This peep is going to be a mystery until it grows some.
> 
> Those legs though. Someone taught me years ago that thick legs are usually a cockerel. I think Tawney mentioned the feet. Pretty close there.


Yeah I believe someone told me thick legs were a cockerel too.


----------



## Animals45

*I will update you guys in about a month or less. Thanks for your help @robin416, @AndGravy and @TawnyFeathers!*


----------



## Overmountain1

Yeah, I’ve been able to pick my cockerels right out of the group of Ameraucana chicks due to bigger feet and thicker legs- and there was no question it was accurate after a few days! 
I would say if you have a female to compare to then this is a good indicator, otherwise… it’s a guess bc it will depend on breed as to size and thickness. Jmo.


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> *I will update you guys in about a month or less. Thanks for your help @robin416, @AndGravy and @TawnyFeathers!*


Please do. Even if not one else is curious how this turns out, I sure am.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Please do. Even if not one else is curious how this turns out, I sure am.


Ok, Thank you so much!


----------



## Animals45

when would you want an update?


----------



## robin416

Like you mentioned before, a month or two. When you see there's been a lot of change from the pic you first posted.

That red though. I hope it keeps it. Stunning color.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Like you mentioned before, a month or two. When you see there's been a lot of change from the pic you first posted.
> 
> That red though. I hope it keeps it. Stunning color.


Ok, will do. I noticed the red is getting way darker. Thank you! I have another one just like it only a bit smaller and lighter.


----------



## Animals45

Should I update tomorrow?


----------



## robin416

Sure why not? We like pics. If it's too soon we'll tell you. 😁


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Sure why not? We like pics. If it's too soon we'll tell you. 😁


Ok!


----------



## Animals45

I still think it needs to grow a tad bit more. But here you go. It's face is way more red.. pictures make it look lighter.
Also, tail has a hump in it like a rooster tail.


----------



## imnukensc

Looks like a cockerel to me.


----------



## robin416

I'm never brave enough to put my two cents in but I agree. It's a boy.


----------



## Overmountain1

Looks boy to me.


----------



## Animals45

Thank you everybody! I will let you know for sure if I hear any kind of crowing in my pen!


----------



## Animals45

Do you think it would be crowing right now since its like 8 or 9 weeks?


----------



## robin416

Some crow very very young. Others hold their silence for longer.


----------



## AndGravy

Does it have a single comb? Can you get pics of it in natural light? 

If it's 8 weeks old, I'm not seeing anything that says cockerel.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Some crow very very young. Others hold their silence for longer.


Wow. When is too long for it not to be crowing and means it's a pullet?


----------



## Animals45

AndGravy said:


> Does it have a single comb? Can you get pics of it in natural light?
> 
> If it's 8 weeks old, I'm not seeing anything that says cockerel.


Yes, single comb. Ok


----------



## Animals45

I think quite a few of you were wrong about gender and believe it's a pullet. I mean 4 months and no crowing? Surely this is a pullet.


----------



## imnukensc

It's a cockerel. No crowing at 4 months only means it hasn't crowed..............yet.


----------



## Animals45

imnukensc said:


> It's a cockerel. No crowing at 4 months only means it hasn't crowed..............yet.


I know but I can send a picture in a few moments just hold on this can't be a cockerel.


----------



## lovely_chooks

I think that’s a Cockerel because the tail


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> I think that’s a Cockerel because the tail


Nah, I still think pullet.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Nah, I still think pullet.


Nah I think is cockerel


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Nah I think is cockerel


Hmm..


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Hmm..


Why does it say  ?????


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Why does it say  ?????


Sorry, don't get what you mean? Why are you coping the emojis I put and "Nah"


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Sorry, don't get what you mean? Why are you coping the emojis I put and "Nah"


Wdym I said why are you using  there’s no emoji and when did I say nah I never said that


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Wdym I said why are you using  there’s no emoji and when did I say nah I never said that


Yeah you did look at your above post. Actually here is exactly what you put. I put "Nah I think pullet and then you copied my post and put "Nah I think is cockerel".. So you see? And you did use that emoji when I used it so..
"


----------



## lovely_chooks

Omg I’m asking I’m saying why it says  the word sneaky not the emoji I don’t see the emoji!!!!!


----------



## Animals45

It's fine I feel like I'm being rude to you yikes sorry.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> It's fine I feel like I'm being rude to you yikes sorry.


It’s fine


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s fine


Thanks!


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Thanks!


No need to thank me kiddo


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> No need to thank me kiddo


Kiddo?


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Kiddo?


Yep kiddo


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Kiddo?


Don’t go offline cuz I’ll be bored I enjoy talking with you


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Don’t go offline cuz I’ll be bored I enjoy talking with you


Thanks! don't go either


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Thanks! don't go either


I bet you’ll go first I’m not even leaving I’m not even gonna do my homework since I literally got a presentation tomorrow but whatever I’m just gonna do it tomorrow


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> I bet you’ll go first I’m not even leaving I’m not even gonna do my homework since I literally got a presentation tomorrow but whatever I’m just gonna do it tomorrow


Wow, sounds nice! Rattlesnake in my yard 2 of my chickens were attacking it.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Wow, sounds nice! Rattlesnake in my yard 2 of my chickens were attacking it.


Thanks to the chickens I hate rattlesnakes


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Thanks to the chickens I hate rattlesnakes


Well technically they didn't hurt it..


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Well technically they didn't hurt it..


Why don’t u go attack the rattlesnake then


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> Why don’t u go attack the rattlesnake then


It actually was attacking me.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> It actually was attacking me.


All I gotta say is……………..:…….::.:///……. RUN


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> All I gotta say is……………..:…….::.:///……. RUN


Well it really didn't get to me just jumping in the air lunging at me with it's mouth open. It's funny cause it would stare at you everywhere you would move..


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> Well it really didn't get to me just jumping in the air lunging at me with it's mouth open. It's funny cause it would stare at you everywhere you would move..


One thing i won’t live at your place


----------



## Animals45

lovely_chooks said:


> One thing i won’t live at your place


That's actually the first snake I've seen that looked poisonous to me. 

Don't worry you don't live anywhere close to me.😀 so you won't have to worry about snakes attacking you.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Animals45 said:


> That's actually the first snake I've seen that looked poisonous to me.
> 
> Don't worry you don't live anywhere close to me. so you won't have to worry about snakes attacking you.


Never seen a big Snake but I don’t care abt snakes now


----------

